# SR20DE JDM vs SR20DE rebuild



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

I have a 92 SE-R with 160,000 and was thinking about getting a JDM SR20 engine. Is there a difference between doing that and rebuilding my old SR20 engine? Just wondering.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1) There is no difference between a JDM and a USDM SR20DE. The only thing different is that the JDM SR20DE does not have any EGR equipment on it.

2) By getting a JDM DE, you will have lower miles than your 160,000 mile engine. 

3) It will be cheaper buying a JDM motor than rebuilding your motor.

Be aware that there were some SR20DEs that were made in the UK, which had a slightly higher compression ratio than the other DEs (UK had 10:1, others had 9.5:1).

Why are you thinking of doing a rebuild? Is anything wrong with the motor you have?

Oh yes, I am a postwhore. Well, more of just a manwhore, (tis why I'm poor, I can't get anyone to pay).


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Nothing's wrong with my motor yet, but it is 160,000 miles already, even though its not a whole lot. I also think that getting the JDM is better, Im just thinking ahead to see what my options are. Thanks.
Damn Harris you're everywhere.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I am wherever there are SR20 questions that I can answer, and wherever I can get a good spot on the corner


----------



## fuzzz1 (Feb 15, 2004)

the jdm engines are all 10:1 c.r. ....Their fuel is higher octane.
Not a problem, watch your initial advance or run a knock- meter.
the egr flange and internal plumbing are missing
from the intake manifold...along with the pipe that supplies
the egr from the exhaust manifold.
Hang- onto your throttle body sensor, you'll need to use it.
It is much cheaper to buy a low mile used engine
than to rebuild one. check the importers...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

fuzzz1 said:


> the jdm engines are all 10:1 c.r. ....Their fuel is higher octane.


What? Do you even know anything? Now I am really beginning to think that you are a shady character.

If you knew anything, you'd know that the 10:1 SR20DEs were made in UK, and only a very few made it to Japan. 

Please don't spread wrong information.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

fuzzz1 said:


> the jdm engines are all 10:1 c.r. ....Their fuel is higher octane.
> Not a problem, watch your initial advance or run a knock- meter.
> the egr flange and internal plumbing are missing
> from the intake manifold...along with the pipe that supplies
> ...


Nope most of the SR20DE's currently from importers are base bluebird motors and they are 9.5:1. They have aluminum colored VC's. If you are lucky, you might be able to find an old primera red top motor, those are 10:1 but they tend to be higher mileage and more beat.

The TPS is the same, no need worry. The only thing you will need to swap are the coolant temp sensors. Those are different.

Mike


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

fuzzz1 said:


> the jdm engines are all 10:1 c.r. ....Their fuel is higher octane. :jawdrop: :wtf:


----------



## fuzzz1 (Feb 15, 2004)

Harris said:


> What? Do you even know anything? Now I am really beginning to think that you are a shady character.
> 
> If you knew anything, you'd know that the 10:1 SR20DEs were made in UK, and only a very few made it to Japan.
> 
> Please don't spread wrong information.


 I stand corrected. I would'nt want to mislead your readers.
The engine I picked- up has no egr plumbing or flanges from either
manifold. It is a high port motor with the wantanabe seals on it.
I have no idea where it came from. The guy had already been sitting
on it for some time. The only way to be sure is check the pistons.
The guys in japan swap valve covers around a lot; paint or anodize.
It is a poor method of identifying engines.
I see where Nissan began the export of the primera 5- door back to
Japan in '91. I don't remember calling you a shady character, but
have no problem being wrong about it either.


----------



## kachoban (Mar 12, 2004)

*I'm in the same situation man*

I only have 128k on my SR20 but have decided to rebuild completely. I'm going with mostly Nismo internals though. i've got a set of COMPcams on the way along with Ferrea valve springs, Unorthodox underdrive pulley set, Stillen 4-2-1 headers, greddy evo "nocat" exhaust, ACT stage 2 clutch, 8.4lb flywheel, and a nice JUN valve 3-angle valve job.....


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

kachoban said:


> I only have 128k on my SR20 but have decided to rebuild completely. I'm going with mostly Nismo internals though. i've got a set of COMPcams on the way along with Ferrea valve springs, Unorthodox underdrive pulley set, Stillen 4-2-1 headers, greddy evo "nocat" exhaust, ACT stage 2 clutch, 8.4lb flywheel, and a nice JUN valve 3-angle valve job.....



where did u get and how much was the flywheel?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

viprdude said:


> where did u get and how much was the flywheel?


 An unorthodox flywheel is 8.5 lbs, in case you wanted to know.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

*install*

how hard is it to install a jdm sr20 in a b14? what about engine mounts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

manny183 said:


> how hard is it to install a jdm sr20 in a b14? what about engine mounts?



please search


----------



## prepSX (Feb 1, 2004)

Some peeps here are right. My brother in law swapped a Jdm engine to his B13 and it didn't cause him that much compared to rebuilding a USDM. BAre in mind though that you need some of the components from the old USDM Engine If you want to stay legal. I think his car is running pretty good because his car has a low mileage compared to my USDM which barely reach a 100K. I don't know which is better between a JDM or USDM with thesame low mileage? :cheers:


----------

